# Maverick Master Angler 18



## m.latorre555 (May 25, 2011)

Anyone own the 18? I know they ride like a dream but are they able to be poled? I assume real world draft would be 12-14 in.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You can pole a barge if you want too. Not technically a poling skiff but it can be done and it is surprisingly easier than one would guess with a 1,000 hull. Occasional poler more aptly describes it.


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

Don't own one but have fished on a buddies quite a bit. If you plan on poling a lot I would look at something else.


----------



## m.latorre555 (May 25, 2011)

I only really pole around dead low tide. Once the water gets up 1.5- 2 ft I usually can get on the trolling motor. Im looking for a boat that I can pole occasionally, yet still be able to handle some of our inlets. Also if you've ever fished in Charleston you know more days are windy than not.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Carolina that 18 Master Angler might be just the ticket. I knew a very prominent bonefish guide out of Key Biscayne that poled one of those for years... Broaden your search a bit and include the 17 Master Angler, pretty good hulls and many quite reasonable these days. I've had a 17 Maverick for a lot of years, but mine doesn't have an inner liner so it's a bit lighter than either of the above at 735lbs hull weight.... I run mine in the interior of the Everglades, clocking an average of about 70 miles a day guiding and cross some pretty big bays (Whitewater is ten miles long, six miles wide and can get rough on occasion.... I also pole mine day in and day out - no trolling motor at all....


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> Once the water gets up 1.5- 2 ft I usually can get on the trolling motor


 You will still be poling this guy.

Since you added more info it should be in "weeded out list". The 17 as lemay said would be an easier pole it still drafts a bit more than a poling skiff. 

If you can get over fishing in spit then the 18 & 20 redfisher, 18 & 20 light tackle would be on par with the MA. If you must fish in spit then cross all of the mav's, hewes and rangers off the list. All three FLOAT in a foot of water but you way more than that to get going.


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hole shot isn't an issue up here in SC like it is down south. Deep water is usually fairly close by. 
If the ride is more important than shallow draft then a MA will fit the bill, but there will be a lot of Reds that you can't get to.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> > Once the water gets up 1.5- 2 ft I usually can get on the trolling motor
> 
> 
> You will still be poling this guy.
> ...


measured draft on the 20' light tackle is 14". I measured mine with a ruler

-T


----------

